

Google Consumer Surveys: Measure site satisfaction in real time - jamesjyu
http://www.google.com/insights/consumersurveys/publishers

======
megrimlock
I remember reading that this is what Evan Martin was going to work on after
Chrome...

    
    
        http://neugierig.org/software/blog/2012/05/new-project.html
    

(Congrats, Evan!)

------
sologoub
Is it just me or does this seem incredibly expensive at $0.10 per response?
[http://www.google.com/insights/consumersurveys/pricing](http://www.google.com/insights/consumersurveys/pricing)

If you compare qualaroo.com, their base package is $79 and comes with
unlimited responses...

~~~
pmmucsd
The pricing on that page is for a different market research product that gets
a representative sample of users across the internet. For the website
satisfaction product, there is a free 4 question monthly recurring survey that
is set up automatically. Custom surveys are $0.01/response.

------
andrewchoi
I always wonder what the completion statistics are for these kinds of surveys.
I can't imagine that I'm the only one that always is clicking out of them when
they pop up.

~~~
beat
I wonder more what the self-selection for people who are willing to fill them
out does to the results. Is it really accurate if you get, say, a 1%
completion rate? Do those 1% represent the actual users?

~~~
pmmucsd
One thing to consider is that some of the questions are open ended and ask
about how your site could be improved or what users find most frustrating.
Even with a handful of responses from a non-representative set of users you
can get useful information to improve your site.

------
jstsch
See also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5942117](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5942117)

~~~
actionscripted
Thread's dead, baby.

------
Achshar
They should have used it on their own google reader.

------
halayli
I wonder if google will use this data (silently) as yet another signal in its
search ranking.

------
alternize
the surveys seem to be targeted to us/ca/uk-visitors only. hope they open this
up for the entire world in the future.

------
beat
Are there any commercial competitors for this?

~~~
ckelly
Survata (YC S12) is considered a competitor to Google Consumer Survey's core
product. I agree this new product looks more like Qualaroo, though.

(I'm a Survata co-founder)

------
ccoyoli
Very cool!

